# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Αναφορά ονομασίας προϊόντων

## PAIANAS

> την vitagraft στο εξωτερικο την δεν την εχουν σε υποληψη.κατα την γνωμη μου η καλυτερη μαρκα ειναι η zupreem και μετα ερχονται versele laga  και beaphar.κλουβοτεχνικη απλα ξεχνα την.


*Όροι συμμετοχής ,παράγραφος 2 Δ  :
Απαγορεύονται διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου ...
*

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ εχουμε επανελλημενα διευκρινισει στα μελη μας ,οτι η απαγορευση αφορα επιχειρησεις που εμπορευονται προιοντα με λιανικη πωληση .δεν αφορα τα προιοντα ,στα οποια το φορουμ φροντιζει να ενημερωνει τα μελη του ,για ολα και οχι καποια απο αυτα .αν μπορεις να βρεις πληρεστερη και αντικειμενικοτερη απο αυτην ,οσο αφορα τα μιγματα παπαγαλων σε ολοκληρο το ελληνικο διαδικτυο ,τοτε ισως εχεις δικιο 

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ*θεωρεις οτι δεν πρεπει να επιτρεπουμε την αναφορα προιοντων ,ή κρινεις οτι ειναι απαραιτητη διευκρινιση στον κανονα; δεν την κριναμε αναγκαια ,γιατι εδω και καιρο τα μελη μας γνωριζουν αυτη την θεση

----------


## mariakappa

> *Όροι συμμετοχής ,παράγραφος 2 Δ  :
> Απαγορεύονται διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου ...
> *


Δεν διαφημισα καμια μαρκα εκτος κι αν εννοεις οτι χρηματιζομαι απο την zupreem.την γνωμη μου αναφερω μετα απο χρηση αλλα και πολυ ψαξιμο στο διαδυκτιο.και οχι μονο.επισης αναφερομαι σε μαρκες που εχω χρησιμοποιησει και εχω φυσικα συγκρινει τα συστατικα τους με αλλες του εμποριου.πιστεψε με εχω γνωμη για ολες σχεδον.
κλουβοτεχνικη ετρωγαν τα πουλια στο πετσοπ που τα αγορασα.το μειγμα δεν εχει σχεδον τιποτα.φουλ στην παπαγαλινη.Η Vitacraft σε συγκριση  με τις αλλες που αναφερω εχει μικροτερη ποικιλια σε σπορους.
ελπιζω να ηταν ενα απλο αστειο.

----------


## PAIANAS

Όχι Μαρία δεν ήταν αστείο ...
Όταν έβαλα 2-3 φορές τη μάρκα της αυγοτροφής (τη μόνη που τρώνε τα πουλιά μου ) ..είδα από τον jk αστεράκια .
*Αν όπως γράφει παραπάνω ο Δημήτρης, η απαγόρευση δεν αφορά τα προϊόντα ..τότε με ποιό σκεπτικό και βάσει ποιού κανόνα σβηνόταν επανειλημμένα το όνομα της αυγοτροφής που ανέφερα ? 
Η εκφρασμένη με κάθε ευκαιρία άποψη μου, είναι ότι θα πρέπει να ενημερώνονται οι νέοι στο ''άθλημα'', ώστε να αποφεύγουν (με την βοήθεια των πιο έμπειρων) τις κακοτοπιές και τις λάθος επιλογές ..
*Η προτροπή για αγορά μιας μάρκας, εις βάρος μιας άλλης θεωρώ ότι είναι καθήκον και υποχρέωση μας, αλλά αποτελεί διαφήμιση είτε το θέλουμε, είτε όχι .
Δυό μέτρα η δύο σταθμά δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν ..η μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σωστοί και δίκαιοι .. 
Ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός απ'όλη την ομάδα ..και ιδιαίτερα απ'όσους με χαρακτηρίζουν -δικαίως μερικές φορές - γκρινιάρη ..
*Επαναλαμβάνω .Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε προσωπικό με κανέναν..και θα'θελα αυτού του είδους οι προτροπές για αγορά συγκεκριμένων προϊόντων να συνεχίσει να γίνεται προς όφελος των μελών και της εκτροφής μας .

----------


## ninos

:Sign0006:   :Sign0006:   :Sign0006:   :Sign0006:   :Sign0006:   :Sign0006: 

ΝΙΚΟ.. 

Έχεις παράπονα - ενστάσεις και τα εκφράζεις σε άσχετα νήματα... Όπως σου είχα γράψει,  *ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΘΕΜΑ* στην ενότητα του φόρουμ και γράψε όλες τις ενστάσεις σου εκεί.. *ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙΣ* τα νήματα των μελών με off-topic σχόλια. Επίσης, υπάρχει και το κουμπί της αναφοράς...



_Υ.Σ το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε σε νέο_

----------


## PAIANAS

Στέλιο η παρέμβαση σου δεν απαντά στο ερώτημά μου ..και αυτή τη φορά δεν είμαι off topic . Αν νομίζεις ότι το χαλάω χώρισέ το , αλλά περιμένω απάντηση από αυτόν που πρέπει .

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να εκανα κατι τετοιο σε δικια σου δημοσιευση και αν εχω κανει ειμαι 100% λαθος και θελω να μου υποδειξεις που ειναι να το διορθωσω και με νεο ποστ να επισημανω την αλλαγη στα μελη ,να το δουνε ξανα ολοι ! αυτο που σιγουρα εχει γινει ειναι  δικια μου αναφορα σε συγκεκριμενη μαρκα που σατιριζα ,κανοντας αντιγραφη της με δικια μου συνταγη ,που για ευνοητους λογους ,σε δικο μου ποστ ,δεν την ανεφερα για να μην θεωρηθει συκοφαντηση .ετσι και αλλιως ως γνωστον για μενα  ολες οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες που αναφερουν στη συσταση τους bakery products και οχι wheat flour ή αλλο αλευρι ή εστω cereals υστερουν σαφεστατα ποιοτικα ! προς αποκατασταση λοιπον ειτε δικια σου (αδικη λογοκρισια ) ή δικια μου (αδικη κατηγορια παραβιασης κανονων εκ μερους μου ) περιμενω τα συγκεκριμενα θεματα .

αυτο που μπορει να εχει γινει και ειναι σαφως εντος κανονων ,ειναι να μας ειχες δωσει λινκ με καποιο e shop που την εμπορευεται .τοτε ειχα πραξει σωστα ,αρκει να εσβησα το λινκ και να ανεφερα το σκευασμα ή να εβαλα το προιον σε φωτο αν υπαρχει .ετσι ενεργουμε παντα

----------


## ninos

Νίκο,

δεν απαντώ γιατί το θέμα είναι όπως βλέπεις είναι  "*ποια είναι η καλύτερα εταιρεία σπόρων*". Δεν είναι γιατί μου διέγραψε ο JK τις αναφορές μου.  Άνοιξε ένα *νέο θέμα* και εξέφρασε τα παράπονα σου / ενστάσεις σου.

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν μου ζητάς να ανατρέξω πίσω σε εκατοντάδες θέματα και να θυμηθώ σε ποιό νήμα ανέφερα-συνέστησα την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή και εσύ της έσβησες το όνομα ...τότε ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στ'άχυρα..Μου αρκεί ότι ''δεν θυμάσαι'' . Δεν μιλάω ούτε για λίνκ ,ούτε για e-shop ..αυτό εμπίπτει στους κανόνες και ξέρω και ξέρεις που αναφέρεσαι ..Την επόμενη φορά όμως που θα αναφέρω όνομα προϊόντος , θέλω εσύ να θυμηθείς αυτό το νήμα ... 

*Τα φόρουμς (το ξέρετε καλά ), μαζί με το ίντερνετ, είναι μια σημαντική πηγή πληροφόρησης και γνώσης .Εδώ θα πρέπει να ξεχωρίζει η ήρα από το στάρι .Άρα είναι επιβεβλημένο να καταδεικνύονται οι σωστοί από τους λάθος , τα έντιμα προϊόντα από τα ευτελή, οι αξιόπιστες μάρκες από τις αμφίβολης ποιότητας ...Χωρίς ονοματολογία και συγκεκριμενοποίηση αυτό δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ..

**Στέλιο το θέμα δεν είναι ποιός μου διαγράφει και τι (αυτό είναι πλέον κατανοητό ) ..αλλά αν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ονοματολογία(και προτροπή για αγορά ) προϊόντων η όχι...Έως σήμερα (αφού τουλάχιστον εγώ το είχα υποστεί ) πίστευα ότι δεν επιτρέπεται ..Άρα -κατ'εμέ- απαραίτητη η διευκρίνηση .

----------


## ninos

Πως δεν επιτρέπεται ρε Νίκο η αναφορά ονομάτων  ; Θα μας τρελάνεις ;;;;;;;;;;;; 

Η ενότητα Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα είναι γεμάτη με ονόματα εταιριών !!!! όπως και τα ποστ με τα μείγματα σπόρων...

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα δηλωνω τελειως απιθανο να εχω κανει κατι τετοιο και παρα πολλα μελη εχουν ακουσει και απο τα δικα μου χειλη (γραμμενο ) οτι τα προιοντα μπορουν αναφερονται ελευθερα .σου δινω ολο το χρονο να ψαξεις τα δικα σου ποστ στο φορουμ (μεσα σε ενα μηνα χαλαρα μπορεις να το εχεις κανει ) και να βρεις αυτο που λες και ειμαι ετοιμος να αναλαβω καθε ευθυνη και να ζητησω δημοσια συγνωμη αν εχω κανει κατι τετοιο .και φυσικα να το αποκαταστησω με τον τροπο που ειπα στο προηγουμενο θεμα .μεχρι τοτε βαλομαι αδικα και χωρις αποδειξεις ,ειδικα οταν ξερεις πολυ καλα ,απο αναλυτικη συζητηση πανω στο θεμα που εχουμε κανει μεσω τηλεφωνου ,οτι τα προιοντα τα αναγραφουμε ελευθερα .ειδικα οταν ειχαμε κανει τα θεματα με το συνολο των μιγματων που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο 1000% στο ειχα αναφερει και σου ειχα πει ξεκαθαρα ,οτι αν δεν ειναι αυτο ενημερωση των μελων για το τι κυκλοφορει στην αγορα ,τοτε τι ειναι; οταν με απλη αντιγραφη και επικολληση στο google χωρις να παρεμβαινει το φορουμ ,μπορει οποιος θελει να τα βρει που διατιθενται; 
μηπως και αυτο ειναι ψεματα; δεν το γνωριζες; αν το γνωριζες με τι δικαιολογια σου ειχα σβησει την μαρκα της αυγοτροφης ;


αν θυμαμαι καλα χρησιμοποιεις την dolce forno .ψαξε σε ολα τα παρακατω θεματα 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/search....archid=1524309 

να δεις που κανενας δεν την λογοκρινε οπου αναφερθηκε

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε μάγκες θα με τρελλάνετε ?
Η προσπαθείτε να με βγάλετε τρελλό ? 
Βρε Στέλιο φυσικά και υπάρχουν όλα τα ονόματα εταιριών . Η προτροπή για αγορά συγκεκριμένης μάρκας σπόρων η αυγοτροφής σβηνόταν ..Παρακαλώ πολύ μην παίζετε με τις λέξεις .  
Όπου ανέφερα τη raggio di sole σβηνόταν από σένα Δημήτρη και το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά  ... Τώρα στο λίνκ που βάζεις (και στα 5-6 νήματα τουλάχιστον που υπάρχουν εκεί) υπάρχει κανονικά το όνομα ..Δεν θα κάτσω να ψάξω τι και πως και δεν έχει και νόημα ...
Ο.Κ. ...επειδή μου γράφτηκε ότι καταστρέφω το φόρουμ και φυσικά δεν έχω καμμιά τέτοια πρόθεση ..ίσα-ίσα , παρακαλώ θερμά να πράξετε τα δέοντα ..Διαγράψτε το λογαριασμό μου .

----------


## ninos

βρε Νίκο, με μια απλή αναζήτηση

*εδώ* αναφέρεις την μάρκα της εταιρείας χωρίς να σβηστεί απο κάποιον.. και *εδω* την αναφέρει ο JK για εσένα, χαριτολογόντας μάλιστα για την προτίμηση σου..


Τι δεν σου αρέσει τελικά να ξεμπερδευούμε ;;; και πως προσπαθούμε να σε βγάλουμε τρελό σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω που σου έδειξα ;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## jk21

τοσο πολυ ηθελα να λογοκρινω συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ...που δεν θυμομουνα καν ποια εδινε ,και νομιζα οτι ηταν η dolce forno 

Nικο κανενας δεν θελει να σε κοροιδεψει και πρεπει να το καταλαβεις .την παρασκευη απο κοντα και χωρις να κουραζουμε το φορουμ ,μπορεις να μου πεις οτι παραπονο εχεις και αν εχω λαθος ,εδω θα ειναι που θα ζητησω συγνωμη οπου εχω παραβει κανονισμους .το μονο λαθος μου και στο εξηγησα ακριβως απο κατω ,οτι δεν ειχες παρεβει κανενα κανονα (αρα δεν σε κατηγορουσα για κατι αλλα επαιρνα την ευθυνη ) ηταν η αναφορα σου για παπαγαλαδες .για αυτο αν θες σου ζητω ακομη μια φορα συγνωμη .για ολα τα αλλα απλα εφαρμοζα σε ενα φιλο μου τους κανονες ,ωστε να περιμενω το ιδιο και απο τα αλλα μελη της ομαδας να κανουν στους δικους τους φιλους αλλα και σε ολα τα μελη ευρυτερα

----------


## panos70

Γιατι βρε παιδια ειναι διαφημιση σε φορουμ για να συζηταμε  δεν βρισκομαστε ; αν ειναι ετσι,τοτε γιατι λεμε στα μελη ,παρε αυτο το φαρμακο για το προβλημα  σου, δλδ τι πρεπει να πουμε παρε αυτο η αυτο η αυτο και ουτο καθε εξης ,για να μην παραπονεθει η ταδε η, η ταδε εταιρεια οχι βεβαια, η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οχι μονο να λεμε ονοματα τροφων και βιταμινων δημοσια  αλλα και ποια μαγαζια τα  εχουν ,με αυτο τον τροπο ας τους αναγκασουμε να εχουν ανταγωνιστικοτητα. Γιατι να παρω ενα κλουβι π.χ. απο τον ταδε οταν το ιδιο ακριβως το εχει καποιος αλλος  ποιο φθηνα ; με αυτο τον τροπο κανουμε να υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικοτητα υπερ μας. Στα αλλα που ειπατε για τα σβησμενα ονοματα  αυγοτροφης δεν θα σχολιασω τιποτα

----------


## ninos

> Ρε μάγκες θα με τρελλάνετε ?
> Η προσπαθείτε να με βγάλετε τρελλό ? 
> Βρε Στέλιο φυσικά και υπάρχουν όλα τα ονόματα εταιριών . Η προτροπή για αγορά συγκεκριμένης μάρκας σπόρων η αυγοτροφής σβηνόταν ..Παρακαλώ πολύ μην παίζετε με τις λέξεις .  
> Όπου ανέφερα τη raggio di sole σβηνόταν από σένα Δημήτρη και το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά  ... Τώρα στο λίνκ που βάζεις (και στα 5-6 νήματα τουλάχιστον που υπάρχουν εκεί) υπάρχει κανονικά το όνομα ..Δεν θα κάτσω να ψάξω τι και πως και δεν έχει και νόημα ...
> Ο.Κ. ...επειδή μου γράφτηκε ότι καταστρέφω το φόρουμ και φυσικά δεν έχω καμμιά τέτοια πρόθεση ..ίσα-ίσα , παρακαλώ θερμά να πράξετε τα δέοντα ..Διαγράψτε το λογαριασμό μου .


Επιπρόσθετα Νίκο,

έψαξα μαζικά όλα τα post που που περιλαμβάνουν το σύμβολα  *** 
*
Βρήκα μόνο αυτό *εδώ* που έχει αστεράκια. *Αλλά* δεν έχει επεξεργαστεί και δεν έχει καταγραφεί καμία μεταβολή στο μήνυμα σου. Στο σύστημα καταγράφονται για λόγους ασφαλείας,  όλες οι μεταβολές των moderator - administrator και δεν μπορεί κανείς να της σβήσει.. Εαν και δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να βγάζουμε προς τα έξω της μεταβολές του συστήματος, το κάνω για να σου φύγει κάθε αμφιβολία.. 

*Άρα*, είτε μπήκε κάποιος και hackare το μήνυμα σου, που το βρίσκω αδύνατον και ανούσιο, είτε έβαλες εσύ τα αστεράκια *νομίζοντας* οτι απαγορεύεται η αναφορά ονομάτων..  

Δεν μου αρέσει να δημιουργούνται παρερμηνείες ούτε ξεχωρίζω κάποιον. Όπως είδες, έκατσα - έψαξα και έβαλα αποτελέσματα με επισυνάψεις. Εσύ όμως είναι άδικο να μας κατηγορείς έτσι απλά.. 

Άρα και απο τεχνικής πλευράς σου αναφέρω με βεβαιότητα οτι από το σύστημα δεν έχει καταγράψει κάποια μεταβολή σε μηνύματα σου που έχουν σχέση με το προϊον. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και τον Πλάτων που είναι ο τεχνικός μας εαν έχει κάποια αμφιβολία σε αυτά που σου γράφω.

----------


## ninos

> Γιατι βρε παιδια ειναι διαφημιση σε φορουμ για να συζηταμε  δεν βρισκομαστε ; αν ειναι ετσι,τοτε γιατι λεμε στα μελη ,παρε αυτο το φαρμακο για το προβλημα  σου, δλδ τι πρεπει να πουμε παρε αυτο η αυτο η αυτο και ουτο καθε εξης ,για να μην παραπονεθει η ταδε η, η ταδε εταιρεια οχι βεβαια, η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οχι μονο να λεμε ονοματα τροφων και βιταμινων δημοσια  αλλα και ποια μαγαζια τα  εχουν ,με αυτο τον τροπο ας τους αναγκασουμε να εχουν ανταγωνιστικοτητα. Γιατι να παρω ενα κλουβι π.χ. απο τον ταδε οταν το ιδιο ακριβως το εχει καποιος αλλος  ποιο φθηνα ; με αυτο τον τροπο κανουμε να υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικοτητα υπερ μας. Στα αλλα που ειπατε για τα σβησμενα ονοματα  αυγοτροφης δεν θα σχολιασω τιποτα


Πάνο δεν είναι διαφήμιση η αναφορά προϊόντων, αλλά μόνο η αναφορά των μαγαζιών που εμπορεύονται αυτά τα προϊόντα. Ο λόγος είναι οτι δεν θέλουμε ούτε να προωθούμε  αλλά ούτε και να κατακρίνουμε την επιχείρηση του καθενός. Άλλωστε μην κρυβόμαστε βρε παιδιά, με μια αναζήτηση στο google, σου βγάλει οτι θέλεις. Γιατί χρειάζεται να προτείνει το φόρουμ κάποιο μαγαζί. Ο καθένας έχει την κρίση του.

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαλά Χριστούγεννα ,καλή πρωτοχρονιά σε όλα τα μέλη, στη συντονιστική και διαχειριστική ομάδα και στις οικογένειές σας ...Υγεία πάνω απ'όλα και χαρούμενες γιορτές .

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν άθελά μου κάποιους πίκρανα και στενοχώρησα.. 

*Δεν θέλω να ψάξετε τίποτα ..Αν πάντως το κάνετε και αν βρεθεί οτιδήποτε, παρακαλώ επισυνάψτε το για να φανεί ότι το λάθος και η παρανόηση είναι δικιά μου και όχι του jk ..

**Όπως και να'χει παρακαλώ σεβαστείτε την απόφασή μου να αποχωρήσω και διαγράψτε με .

----------


## ninos

βρε Νικόλα - βρε Νικόλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ασε να τα πούμε την Παρασκευή καλύτερα !!!! Να δεις που όλα θα λυθούν ήρεμα και ωραία. 

Οτι ήταν να βρούμε απο το σύστημα, το βρήκαμε και στο έβαλα παραπάνω. Δεν μας αρέσει να τσακωνόμαστε ρε συ  και στο γράφω με κάθε βεβαιότητα. Γνωρίζεις οτι κανείς δεν έχει κέρδος απο αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Αντίθετα μάλιστα, ξοδεύονται χρήματα και προσωπικός χρόνος....

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ο Νικος μπει ξανα με συνδεση ή σαν απλος επισκεπτης .εδω και λιγη ωρα και δεν με νοιαζει να το γραψω δημοσια ,ποναει το στομαχι μου γιατι απο το τιποτα ισως χανω τον καλυτερο διαδικτυακο μου φιλο .δεν ξερω αν για κεινον ειμαι κατι παρομοιο ,για μενα ομως ειναι ! του το δηλωσα στο τηλεφωνο ,το δηλωνω και εδω να το δουνε ολα τα μελη .δεν συνηθιζω να ορκιζομαι επι ματαιω ,αλλα η διαλυση μιας φιλιας δεν ειναι ματαιος λογος .αφου λοιπον οι καθαρες εξηγησεις μου δεν εχουν αντικρυσμα ,στο συμβολο της θρησκειας μου ,δηλωνω ξεκαθαρα οτι ουτε πειραξα το μηνυμα που λέει ποτε ,ουτε κατι τετοιο φαινεται σε οτι εχω προσβαση σαν admin στο αρχειο καταγραφης του φορουμ ,ειτε να το εχω κανει εγω ή καποιο αλλο παιδι απο την ομαδα .δεν ειχαμε και κανενα λογο να το κανουμε .το ιδιο σκευασμα αναφερεται ελευθερα αλλου .θυμαμαι οτι σε προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια καποτε του ειχα εξηγησει την ελευθερια ονομασιας σκευασματων και οχι εταιριων πωλησης ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν αυτο ηταν πριν ή μετα το ποστ στο οποιο αναφερεται ,ετσι ωστε απο αγνοια να ειχε βαλει αστερακια εκεινος 

εγω θα ειμαι την παρασκευη στη συναντηση και θα τον περιμενω .θα τον κοιταξω στα ματια και θα του πω τα ιδια .η θεση του ειναι αναμεσα σε τοσους αλλους φιλους που εχει εδω και ας μην με πιστεψει ποτε εμενα !!!! ολα τα αλλα μπορουν να σβηστουν και να ξεχασθουν

----------


## ninos

εγώ να συμπληρώσω γενικά (όχι για τον Νίκο)

ότι όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με κάποιον, δεν είναι ανάγκη αμέσως να δηλώνει και την αποχώρηση του ρε παιδιά.  Είναι κάτι που έχουν κάνει και άλλα παιδιά στο παρελθόν και μου κάνει εντύπωση, αφού είναι *αδύνατον* να συμφωνούμε τόσα άτομα εδώ μέσα !!!  

Επίσης μην καταλογίζουμε αμέσως ευθύνες στους διαχειριστές για τους κανόνες ή όποια δυσλειτουργία στο φόρουμ. Δεν το λέω τώρα που είμαι στην ομάδα, αλλά το έγραφα και σε παλαιότερα ποστ, που ήμουν μέλος. Κανένας μας δεν είναι δικηγόρος - να νομοθετήσει τους κανόνες - και κανείς δεν έχει το αλάνθαστο.  Εγώ όταν μπήκα στην διαχείριση, κατάλαβα ό,τι τα παιδιά :

πληρώνουν λεφτά από την τσέπη τους για το φόρουμ, 
χαρίζουν πουλάκια, 
προσφέρουν τροφές - βιταμίνες ή κάποιο φάρμακο για να μην πάει να αγοράσει κάποιος ολόκληρη ποσότητα (έτσι γνώρισα εγώ τον  JK)
 φιλοξενούν πουλιά στα σπίτια τους σε ανάγκη που κάποιος πρέπει να απουσιάσει
σπαταλούν τεράστιο χρόνο απο την προσωπική τους ζωή

και όλα αυταααααααα *αφιλοκερδώς* !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Για πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, που αλλού έχετε συναντήσει στην ζωή σας παρόμοιες ενέργειες από αγνώστους ανθρώπους ;; Είναι τίποτα ψέμα από αυτά που γράφω ;;; Δεν νομίζω.. και το γνωρίζεται οι περισσότεροι, εάν όχι όλοι, ότι όλα αυτά που γράφω είναι σωστά και αληθή.  

Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν την αυτοκριτική μας..

----------


## jk21

πηγαινετε σας παρακαλω στην επομενη σελιδα αυτου του θεματος   *Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*στα ποστ 53 54 55 ..... ολα πια ειναι φανερα .ο στελιος ειχε δικιο ....

στο 56 εχει και παλι αστερισκους .... ουτε εκει εχω ευθυνη ......


Ελπιζω το φιλαρακι μου να μην συνεχιζει να νομιζει οτι ο κολλητος του θελει να τον βγαλει τρελο  ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Μπαίνω γιατί το ζήτησες για να μου λυθούν οι απορίες και η παρεξήγηση .
Εγώ να πιστέψω (ειλικρινά ) ότι τα'σβηνα μόνος μου εξηγώντας λάθος τους κανονισμούς ...Όπως και να'χει δημιούργησα αναστάτωση όλες αυτές τις μέρες με τη ''γκρίνια μου'' δικαιολογημένη η όχι ..
Αν είμαστε καλά θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή αλλά εφόσον δεν συμφωνώ γενικότερα με την πολιτική και με κάποιους όρους-κανόνες του φόρουμ, είμαι αρκετά μεγάλος για να βάλω νερό στο κρασί μου,οπότε είμαι υποχρεωμένος για μένα και όχι για σας, να αποχωρήσω .Μπορώ να σας διαβάζω σαν επισκέπτης . Η σχέση μας με τα πουλάκια μας (αλλά πολύ περισσότερο με τους φίλους μας) είναι παραπάνω από τα φόρουμ η τις μικροπαρεξηγήσεις.. 
  ..Εξάλλου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που κάτι μου φταίει, έτσι έχω μάθει να λειτουργώ.

Και πάλι Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά και μη χολοσκάτε . Γνωρίζω πόσο επίπονο και επώδυνο (και μερικές φορές ψυχοφθόρο) είναι το αφιλοκερδές ''επάγγελμα'' που κάνετε ..
*Προσπάθησα η αλήθεια είναι , αρκετές φορές να ενσωματωθώ εδώ, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα ..άλλη αντίληψη , άλλη νοοτροπία, κάποιοι κανόνες πολύ διαφορετικοί από αυτούς που με χαρακτηρίζουν και με εκφράζουν ..οι καρδερίνες έχουν και τρελλούς οπαδούς γιατί αν δεν ήταν τρελλοί δεν θα αγαπούσαν τις καρδερίνες ...

----------


## jk21

σεβομαι οτι λες ! σιγουρα απο κοντα ,οχι μονο με εμας της ομαδας ,αλλα και με τα αλλα παιδια ,θα τα πουμε καλυτερα ! δεν σε θεωρησα ποτε κατι ξενο στην παρεα του greekbirdclub ,αλλα αν βασικοι του κανονες ειναι εξω απο τα πιστευω σου ,σε βαθμο να μην μπορεις να εισαι καν απλο μελος ,δεν μπορω να κανω κατι .

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο δεν εχεις να πας πουθενα. 
ολα θα φτιαξουν... και καινουργιους κανονες θα φτιαξουμε μαζι με τα παιδια της διαχειρισεις αν χρειαστει γιατι ειμαστε μελη στο μοναδικο φορουμ που δεν βαζει πανω απο τα πουλια τα λεφτα, και μελη σαν και εσενα πρεπει να ειναι ενεργα...

*προτεινω να γινει ο Νικος moderator.

----------


## mitsman

> Νικο δεν εχεις να πας πουθενα. 
> ολα θα φτιαξουν... *και καινουργιους κανονες θα φτιαξουμε μαζι με τα παιδια της διαχειρισεις αν χρειαστει* γιατι ειμαστε μελη στο μοναδικο φορουμ που δεν βαζει πανω απο τα πουλια τα λεφτα,


Νομιζω δεν εχω διαβασει κατι πιο ωραιο απο μελος μας οσον αφορα τη λειτουργια του φορουμ.... 
ΜΑΖΙ.............

----------


## adreas

Γέρο  ξεκούτη  εδώ θα  μείνεις  δεν θα πας  πουθενά

----------


## geam

> Αν είμαστε καλά θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή αλλά εφόσον δεν συμφωνώ γενικότερα με την πολιτική και με κάποιους όρους-κανόνες του φόρουμ, είμαι αρκετά μεγάλος για να βάλω νερό στο κρασί μου,οπότε είμαι υποχρεωμένος για μένα και όχι για σας, να αποχωρήσω .Μπορώ να σας διαβάζω σαν επισκέπτης . Η σχέση μας με τα πουλάκια μας (αλλά πολύ περισσότερο με τους φίλους μας) είναι παραπάνω από τα φόρουμ η τις μικροπαρεξηγήσεις..
> ..Εξάλλου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που κάτι μου φταίει, έτσι έχω μάθει να λειτουργώ.
> 
> Και πάλι Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά και μη χολοσκάτε . Γνωρίζω πόσο επίπονο και επώδυνο (και μερικές φορές ψυχοφθόρο) είναι το αφιλοκερδές ''επάγγελμα'' που κάνετε ..
> *Προσπάθησα η αλήθεια είναι , αρκετές φορές να ενσωματωθώ εδώ, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα ..άλλη αντίληψη , άλλη νοοτροπία, κάποιοι κανόνες πολύ διαφορετικοί από αυτούς που με χαρακτηρίζουν και με εκφράζουν ..οι καρδερίνες έχουν και τρελλούς οπαδούς γιατί αν δεν ήταν τρελλοί δεν θα αγαπούσαν τις καρδερίνες ...


Επειδή δεν λείπει ο Μαρτης από την σαρρακοστή, αν και ειπα να αποστασιοποιηθώ,   δυο κουβεντες κι από μενα…
αν και ειμαι της άποψης ότι όποιος θελει να φυγει φεύγει, και όποιος θελει να μεινει μένει,  και πάντα σέβομαι την άποψη αυτου που θελει να φυγει ή να μεινει, με σενα Νικο δεν ισχυει αυτό…
Αν και μου εισαι αρκετα συμπαθής, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν σε γνωριζω αρκετο καιρό ούτε εχουμε κανει αρκετη παρεα για να πω, πως εάν δεν ξαναμιλήσουμε θα σταματησει η ζωη….η δική μου ή του φόρουμ…
Το μονο σίγουρο είναι πως εχω ασπαστει πολλές από τις απόψεις  σου, και ειτε καλώς είτε κακώς εχω μαθει αρκετα πράγματα από τυπους σαν εσενα και σαν τον Μιχάλη… φυσικά καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν το βλέπω συμφεροντολογικά το θέμα… απλά προσπαθώ να βρώ πράγματα που με συνδέουν με τους άλλους και όχι πράγματα που με χωρίζουν… αυτό είναι το δύσκολο… 15 μαζί κουνανε τον βραχο.. 1 μονος του δε τον κουναει…
και όσο μιλάμε για την διαφορετικότητα της αντιληψης, της νοοτροπίας, των κανόνων του φόρουμ, της γκρίνιας σου , του νερομενου κρασιού, και την δυσκολία της ενσωματωσής σου εδώ, απλά για μενα φωτογραφίζεις τον εαυτο σου… αυτό εισαι πραγματικά…. Διαφορετικός , αντιδραστικός, χιουμοριστας, κλπ… μια από τις ευχάριστες  (εστω και γερασμενη) παρουσίες του χώρου…
Κατσε εδώ λοιπόν και θα τα πουμε την Παρασκευη από κοντα…

----------


## panos70

Εδω βρισκομαστε για να συζηταμε για πολλα θεματα που αφορουν τα πουλακια μας και οχι μονο,φυσικα δεν μπορει να συμφωνουμε σε ολα, και μικροπαρεξηγησεις θα υπαρχουν και ασυμφωνιες, δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει ετσι απλα να ξεχναμε το περασμα μας απο το φορουμ που μας εχει προσφερει  και εχουμε προσφερει τοσα πολλα  εαν εχεις δικιο και θελεις να αποχωρισεις  ειναι δικαιωμα σου να το πραξεις  (μπορει κι εγω αυριο να μου τι δωσει να θελω να φυγω ) εαν ομως εχεις αδικο, εαν ομως ;  δεν ειναι κριμα για ολα τα μελη που στηριχθηκαν επανω σου με τα τοσα θεματα και συμβουλες που ανταλλαχθηκαν να τους αφηνεις ετσι απλα ,γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε εισαι ενας απο τις βασεις που κρατανε το οικοδομημα  που χτιστηκε με πολυ κοπο και λεγετε greekbirdclub

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ΠΑΡΩΝ.

Καταρχήν....

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αποχωρήσει ο Νίκος από την παρέα και το Φόμουμ γενικότερα.Θεωρώ πως είναι αναπόσπαστο κομάτι εδώ μέσα με απίστευτες γνώσεις και πάντα πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει τον οποιονδήποτε.Δεν κρύβω πως μου είναι ιδιαίτερα συμπαθής και πραγματικά θα απογοητευτώ αν αποχωρήσει.

Και βέβαια δεν θα έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου...και το Φορουμ θα συνεχίσει κανονικα την ροή του....αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει να έχουμε τέτοια μέλη.

Ξέρετε πολύ καλά ότι ο γραπτός λόγος ειναι "ξύλινος" και παρεξηγείται πάρα πολύ εύκολα.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν οι Κανόνες του Φόρουμ και δεν πρέπει να παραβιάζονται.Ο Νίκος έχει δίκιο σε αρκετά ...που δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέριες γιατι θα ανοίξει πολυ το πράμα.Δίκιο όμως έχει και η Διαχείρηση γιατί θα πρέπει να σκέφτεται και το τελευταίο μέλος.Δυστηχώς όπως εχω αναφέρει σε άλλο post μου πάντα μα πάντα οι Διαχειριστές είναι αυτοί που φταίνε για όλα.

Θα μπορούν να λυθούν όλα με καλό διάλογο και καλή πρόθεση απ όλους αλλά ΟΧΙ γραπτά.

Μέχρι και στο EUROGRUP για να πάρουμε την δόση εγινε πρώτα διαλογος απο τους εμπλεκόμενους και μετα γράφτηκαν στα χαρτιά.Καθήστε σε ένα τραπέζι ..έστω και τηλεφωνικά βρε αδερφέ.

Τόσο δύσκολο είναι ?

Και στην τελική δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να βλέπω τέτοιους διαλόγους εδω μέσα απο ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.

Πρώτα τα γράφουμε και μετά τα σβήνουμε για να μην χαλασουμε το κλίμα. (ε ψιτ....Υπαρχουν και pm)

Ας βάλουν ολοι λίγο νερό στο κρασί τους.

πφπφπφπφ

Τα είπα.

Την Παρασκευή στο τραπέζι δεν πληρώνω φράγκο.Θα με κεράσει ο jk και ο PAIANAS.

----------


## jk21

απλα να ενημερωσω οτι για το θεμα του << αστειου >> που ειχε διαγραφει λογω καποιων <<ζωγραφιων >> εντος του ,η επικοινωνια μου ηταν αμεση και τηλεφωνικη με το Νικο αλλα για σεβαστους λογους (διαβαζε το παιδι του ) δεν μπορουσε να μου μιλησει .τα υπολοιπα τα ξερετε

----------


## vag21

ασε ρε νικολα που θα φυγεις και με ποιον θα μαλωνεις? :Anim 59: 
το οτι θα ξαναδωσω μια περιουσια να παρω καρεδερινοκαναρο δεν σε νοιαζει καθολου?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ θα "παρακαλούσα" τον Νικόλα να αναθεωρήση την απόφασή του και να παραμείνει στην παρέα μας προσφέροντας της γνώσεις του !!!!!  Τα υπόλοιπα τα είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω !!!  *

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα!!!! Πιστεύω ότι, η θεση του PAIANAS είναι ,....αναμεσα μας!!!!! Πιστεύω, στην αναθεώρηση της αποφασης του, .....

----------


## geam

> Την Παρασκευή στο τραπέζι δεν πληρώνω φράγκο.Θα με κεράσει ο jk και ο PAIANAS.


ούτε εγώ... εμένα θα με κεράσει ο φαφούτης....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## PAIANAS

> Την Παρασκευή στο τραπέζι δεν πληρώνω φράγκο.Θα με κεράσει ο jk και ο PAIANAS.


Σκόπευα αύριο στο τραπέζι να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από το φίλο μου τον jk που τον πήρε η μπάλλα για όλα (ακόμα και γι αυτά που όπως φαίνεται έσβηνα μόνος μου εξηγώντας λάθος τους κανονισμούς ),αλλά θα πρέπει να το κάνω και δημόσια επειδή διαβάζουν περισσότεροι απ'όσοι θα παρευρεθούν αύριο .

Δεν έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι αν φύγει ο PAIANAS , ο geam, o aeras, o ΑΒΑΤΟΝ η όποιος άλλος . Όπως είχε γράψει αλλού ο φίλος μου ο Μιχάλης, ακόμα και τώρα να έκλεινε όλο το φόρουμ (φτου φτου ), υπάρχει διαθέσιμο υλικό για χρόνια σε όσους θέλουν να ενημερωθούν ...
Όντως οι κάθε είδους παρεξηγήσεις χαλάνε το κλίμα σε μια όμορφη παρέα και θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται ..Εγώ θεωρώντας ότι ''πνίγομαι'' μέσα σε ένα (για μένα ) αυστηρό περιβάλλον με αρκετές απαγορεύσεις(ξαναλέω για μένα) και γνωρίζοντας το χαρακτήρα μου ξέρω ότι στην 1η στραβή θα ξαναεκραγώ ..είναι κρίμα για τα παιδιά που πασχίζουν καθημερινά για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ .
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ..κατανόηση αλλά και ιδιαίτερα τον ''Οδυσσέα'' ...μιας και μ'αυτόν είχαμε παίξει σε παρόμοιο έργο θεατές , αλλά εγώ από τον ''άχαρο'' ρόλο του συντονιστή που έπρεπε να κρατήσει ισορροπίες . 
Ένα είναι σίγουρο και κρατήστε το ..Αφού η επαφή μας με τα φόρουμς και τη διαδικτυακή μας επικοινωνία είναι πολλές φορές ψυχοθεραπευτική και αγχολυτική,δεν θα χαθούμε !
Ελπίζω αύριο να είμαστε περισσότεροι από 25 ...Αλλά ξεκαθαρίζω (χαχαχα) ότι έχω πει κέρασμα μόνο για τα κρασιά ...

----------


## ninos

> Εγώ θεωρώντας ότι ''πνίγομαι'' μέσα σε ένα (για μένα ) αυστηρό περιβάλλον με αρκετές απαγορεύσεις(ξαναλέω για μένα)


Νίκο - Νίκο - Νίκο , 

άσχετα με το φόρουμ που ήσουν και συντονιστής, έχεις συμμετάσχει ποτέ ως συντονιστής ή μέλος σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ ; Μιλώ όμως για φόρουμ με εθελοντική εργασία, χωρίς χορηγούς,  διαφημιστικά banner, e-shop κτλ ;;   Εαν όχι, μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει αυστηρό περιβάλλον και αρκετές απαγορεύσεις.  Το φόρουμ αριθμεί 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας, έχεις δει κάποιον να έχει τιμωρηθεί ; Έχεις δει κάποιον να μην μπορεί να γράψει την γνώμη του ;  Ποιο αυστηρό περιβάλλον βρε συ ;;; 

Δεν αναφέρω τα φόρουμς που καλός ή κακός, στηρίζονται σε χορηγούς και γενικά προσφέρουν χρήμα, γιατί αυτά έχουν πάντα μια ελαστικότητα, αφού ενα χαμένο μέλος, είναι και ένας χαμένος πελάτης..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ελπίζω αύριο να είμαστε περισσότεροι από 25 ...Αλλά ξεκαθαρίζω (χαχαχα) ότι έχω πει κέρασμα μόνο για τα κρασιά ...


Τι μας λες ?

Ξέρεις οτι είναι μέσα στην τιμή και τα κρασιά.

Βρες κάτι άλλο.

Λοιπόν.....κανονίστε γιατί θα ξεκινήσω "απεργία πείνας"

Αντε να αλλάζει το κλίμα....και να τα ξεχάσουμε όλα...χρονιάρες μέρες

----------


## ninos

> Λοιπόν.....κανονίστε γιατί θα ξεκινήσω "απεργία πείνας"


χαχαχα... αυτό θέλω να το δω.. Να σου φέρνουν το ζυγούρι μπροστά και να μην το τρως  :Happy:

----------


## PAIANAS

> Τι μας λες ?
> 
> Ξέρεις οτι είναι μέσα στην τιμή και τα κρασιά.
> 
> Βρες κάτι άλλο.


Γαλακτομπούρεκο από το ''******'' 



*Επεξεργασία από PAIANAS -αιτιολογία : ονομασία καταστήματος (χαχα)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Γαλακτομπούρεκο από το ''******'' 
> 
> 
> 
> *Επεξεργασία από PAIANAS -αιτιολογία : ονομασία καταστήματος (χαχα)


Κλαίωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ω

----------


## panos70

Αν ειναι να κερασει ο Νικος (PAIANAS) Θα κατευω κι εγω χα χα χα χα ......

----------


## ninos

ααα ρε παιδια εσεις του βορρα, ποσο ωραια θα ηταν να τα καταφερναμε καποια στιγμη να βρεθουμε ολοι !!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*....Και Νότια Στέλιο !!! Η Κρήτη σας περιμένει !!*

----------


## panos70

Αν καταφερω καποια στιγμη να κατεβω θα παρω και τον ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ  και θα γινει της ********  τρελης θα γυρναμε στα κουμασια σας για καμια εβδομαδα μεχρι να σας δουμε ολους καθε πρωι θα πινουμε καφε στου AVATON και αφου φαμε και κανενα κοπαδι.... μετα θα φυγουμε ευχαριστημενοι........

----------


## mariakappa

αντε να το δουμε και να μην το πιστευουμε. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## panos70

δυσκολο μεν   οχι αδυνατο

----------


## Gardelius

Νίκο, σε περιμενουμεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :140:

----------


## ninos

καλα για Κρητη εαν ερθω ποτε σιγουρα καφεδακι στην κλουβα σου Αλεξανδρε... Πρεπει να γινετε πανικος το πρωι με τα πουλια..  :Happy:

----------

